# out of range signal



## gregarion (Apr 17, 2007)

hello dudes. i need serious help for my computer. OKay, my spec of my cpu would be AMD Athlon(tm) 64*2 dual , core processor 4200+ , 2.21 GHz , 1.0 GB of RAM. im using a radeon x1650 graphic card with ATI Catalyst control centre installed. IM using a LG 1953s lcd screen.

THe first game i installed was MEdal of Honour (Pacific assult) and i first set the graphics to 1024 * 768 60 hz refresh. but after a few minutes in the game, the monitor would go blank and a blue messge come out saying signal out of range followed by 34.5/ 43hz. The weird thing is, i then tried setting my com resolution to 1280 * 1024 with a refresh rate of 75 hz, the error message would come out saying " 36.3/34hz". now it seems that my refresh rate has dropped.

Is there any way i can solve this issue. it not only happening to this game but also to my splinter cell game. i tried setting the splinter cel to 800 * 600 but the same thing happens. I beg for your help


----------



## drewta (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm not sure if this'll help, but I've gotton the same message (in red, not blue) when i set the refresh rate higher than my norm. Although the comp. said it was still "in range," the game, or my computer itself, "couldn't handle it." You could try setting the refresh rate lower, or messing around with the resolution


----------



## gregarion (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, i have tried messing around with my resolution by settign my game resolution lower and all but the same prob happens. For example, i put my resolution for my screen at 800 * 600 and then set the game resolution to 800 * 600 60 hz, but the same problem still happens. and the hz/hz would appear 36/43. the numbers on both sides keep changing based on what resolution i put for both my screen and game. sometimes the number on the left would be higher then the one on the right, vice versa.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I checked the LG website and I did not find that model listed (LG 1953s ). I found a model L1952-BF). If your LCD monitor is a 19 inch and is not a wide screen then the resolution is probably 1280 X 1024. The native resolution of an LCD is the best resolution to set a game to play at. Unlike a CRT monitor the refresh rate will be ok at 60hz. LCD monitors do not "refresh" like a CRT monitor. There is a move afoot to have a 120hz refresh rate for LCD monitors but it is not in use at this time. The Radeon X1650 video card/graphic settings should easily support 1280 X1024 and 60hz. When using an LCD monitor you shoud leave the native resolution set to its normal setting. Changing the resolution is likely causing the problem. I personally am not a fan of using the Catalyst part of the ATI software. I prefer using only the driver and not installing the Catalyst part. I have never found a need for the Catalyst front end and have had it cause a conflict or two. Others use it and find it useful, your choice on that one. Also check the games website forum for any others who may have similar problems and if so they may be able to provide solutions or work arounds.


----------



## flasharry (Apr 2, 2004)

I've just had this problem on my LCD monitor...red box saying 'out of range' none of my monitor buttons worked, just a black screen with the box,,,ugh, monitors gone i thought, i pressed the reset button on my PC, and my monitor is working fine now. PC's, like women, can be a pain in the *** now and then LOL


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

alwrmc said:


> I checked the LG website and I did not find that model listed (LG 1953s ). I found a model L1952-BF). If your LCD monitor is a 19 inch and is not a wide screen then the resolution is probably 1280 X 1024. *The native resolution of an LCD is the best resolution to set a game to play at.* Unlike a CRT monitor the refresh rate will be ok at 60hz. LCD monitors do not "refresh" like a CRT monitor. There is a move afoot to have a 120hz refresh rate for LCD monitors but it is not in use at this time. The Radeon X1650 video card/graphic settings should easily support 1280 X1024 and 60hz. When using an LCD monitor you shoud leave the native resolution set to its normal setting. Changing the resolution is likely causing the problem. I personally am not a fan of using the Catalyst part of the ATI software.


That's not true. Leaving the LCD at it's native resolution will provide the best picture for standard desktop use, but for gaming it's more about FPS. Lower resolutions will increase FPS. On my rig using 1280 X 1024 (native) provides unacceptable gameplay during intense/busy action or maps. Going with 1024 X 768 provides a superior experience.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

MysticEyes: Feel free to disagree, I do (smile). A game being played at a lower resolution very likely will give higher frame rates. Higher frame rates at a lower resolution provides a trade off in how the game looks. That seems to be the main reason so many people are having problems with the game Crysis. Getting a good balance between resolution and FPS. I finally just gave up and stopped playing the game. I stand by my opinion that the native resolution is best but I do agree with your assessment of "Catalyst".


----------

